
Ask HN: I've made some it projects. What to do next? - didijo
Hi everybody
I made in last couple of years some projects to manage hardware in clusters and have no idea what could I make with it next. Unfortunately area of users is very narrow. One of this projects is iaas cloud, so installation requires a lot of experience and hardware, second is framework for decentralised applications in c++.<p>First project from the beginning was open source and it had some interest around, from users, but very low. Only advantage which I see as OS is that it was much easier easier to get appointments for conferences, as free software. I&#x27;m wondering about making second project open source - what do you think, is it worth? Now it is closed source free for use library in c.<p>I know that I can invest in some ads again, to promote it, but my experience says that in such narrow area it is not worth. Maybe you have some other ideas what to do with such projects to make some society around it? Years ago usenet was proper place, and what is now?<p>Maciej
======
quantummkv
> Now it is closed source free for use library in c.

If you don't plan to charge for the use of this library, open source it. Or
you can put a dual license like qt does.

> Years ago usenet was proper place, and what is now?

You have Reddit, Github and many other specialized forums. In fact, you are in
one right now.

Do a Show HN of your library in here. Write some blog posts about the library
and submit them to HN, reddit and other forums.

~~~
didijo
Thanks, so I have to write some nice description of both :) Dual licensing
seems to be ok, especially that this is library, not a gui or web application,
so it would be easier to get it as source code.

Btw. do you know any incubators for such projects? I don't look for financial
support (spend too much own money on that, don't want to waste somebody's
money), but rather menteurship. Is it also provided here? Sorry for silly
question, but I know ycombinator from interesting discussions on this forum
only :)

~~~
quantummkv
> but rather menteurship. Is it also provided here?

Unfortunately, no. But you can try to talk to some known developers working in
the same language/problem space. Many are willing to help out.

